# Hummingbird/Combo's



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have been looking at the HB 859ci hd di. some very reasonable prices. My dilemma is that after by- pass surgery I am more or less confined to the house, no driving for four weeks . The questions I have are basic.1. What comes in the box? 2.will I need to purchase anything extra, such as a gps puck etc. Most of the sites only give minimal info. Plus I am using my wife's Laptop, a Window OS and I am used my old XP


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

My experience has been that you get the unit, the mount, the wiring and the transducer. The GPS antenna is built into the unit so no extra mounting there. Very simple install. Good instructions included in the box so no surprises.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Fab! I'm hoping that it won't seem like forever until I can actually be able to get out and about and check these out first hand. This like double Cabin Fever


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

James it is good to read your feeling better after your surgery and thinking about fishing and buying a new finder. Good friend Moosejohn picked up a Hummingbird with DI and SI it is amazing to see what is down under the water that we didn't know was there before. Check out the Black Friday ads I think I saw a nice finder there. Google Black Friday it will take you to a link when you can preview the ads.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

They will come with everything you need to set it up.

It's best to get a unit with an external GPS. Internal is convenient but it's not as accurate as an external GPS. You want the GPS as close to your transducer as possible to get the most accurate points as possible as the points are read real time via your transducer. Your points will be off by how far your unit is from your transducer if it's an internal GPS. I hope that makes sense.

Side Imaging is the way to go if you are looking for structure. I personally wouldn't spend money on a down imaging unit alone. GPS and Side Imaging are all you really need to look for in a unit.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Factoryoutletstore.com has the 859ci HD DI for $649.99. Those units have an internal gps. The 858c HD DI is $679.99 and has an external gps. I have the 1198 with side image and down image. The side image is awsome but i never use the down image.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I was just thinking about <gps internal/external that will sure help. After checking out some of the site ,with some very good prices I am finding more choice than I imagined. I am arming myself with enough info ( according to my Wife) to be dangerous  I am feeling much better and getting around pretty good, still not allowed to drive  Really wanting to do more but, I am learning just how far I can push myself. Thank goodness for pain meds Before my surgery I brought all of my fishing gear inside, so when I get bored with TV I can make a few trips downstairs to get my gear in order. I am sure I will have more questions as I get closer to actually buying a unit and TM. Thanks guy's.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

http://bb.sideimageforums.com/ check out this webcite, a vast amount of info


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Not to start an argument, but with 50 channel satellite capability both internal and external GPS are extremely accurate at this point. Unless you mount your GPS puck directly above your transducer, the error between sonar and gps will always be there. Most GPS pucks are mounted forward or on the gunnels to keep them out of the way and get them the cleanest view of the sky. 
For big boats, external is the way to go, get it above the hard top etc. 
For the average 20 ft or less boat, internal eliminates wires and a possibility of issues with the gps puck. Sounds like the OP is looking for something nice with a bigger screen but is not into the ultimate in technological boat wizardry. 
Keep it simple and go with the biggest unit you can afford that has side imaging and internal GPS, hook up the power cable, run the transducer, mount it and go fishing.


----------

